# AG HD Wax



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys, used AG HD Wax for the first time on my car and followed the instructions on the tub. Left it on for 20 mins before wiping it off but i found it difficult to wipe off. Is this right? sweating buckets i was!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

salsheikh said:


> Guys, used AG HD Wax for the first time on my car and followed the instructions on the tub. Left it on for 20 mins before wiping it off but i found it difficult to wipe off. Is this right? sweating buckets i was!


It is near 20c outside, sure thats not what has got you sweating?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Did you apply thin coats with a damp applicator pad?


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

deffo thin coats with a damp applicator and the cars been in the garage since yesterday. its been cloudy and cold where i live today so i thought it'd be good to do it today rather than tomorow morning before gti international.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

before you took it off, did you run your finger through it to see if it left behind a clean mark on the panel.
Sometimes find AG HD takes an age to go off depending on the ambient temperature.

I used some quick detailer on mine today when I found it coming off a bit cloudy. All down to me not taking my time and waiting for it to go off. Getting pressure from SWMBO to hurry up:lol:


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

probably that then, i used to MF cloths to make sure i didnt leave any residue behind.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

I never leave it that long, usually 5 to 10 minutes is more than enough, never any issue removing it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

HD.................Quality wax but it can be difficult to remove if left on too long.

As stated above by my learned colleague - try the finger swipe test.

It's the best wax I have ever seen for beading - spanks the backside of noopersatral.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

whats the best way to clean the applicator sponges? i dropped one of them on the floor and its covere din wax and crap ff the floor, thank goodness for the2nd applicator sponge in the pack.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

bin it or just use it on the tires


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Only effective way I have found to clean the applicators is to load them with washing up liquid and working the pad in your fingers. You will have to do this a few times to get all the wax out.


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

washing machine Non Bio does the trick for me, i chuck them in with my good microfibres try that dont bin them.


----------



## Cops (Jun 22, 2010)

hally11092 said:


> washing machine Non Bio does the trick for me, i chuck them in with my good microfibres try that dont bin them.


same here, come out like new


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

salsheikh said:


> whats the best way to clean the applicator sponges? i dropped one of them on the floor and its covere din wax and crap ff the floor, thank goodness for the2nd applicator sponge in the pack.


As others have suggested you need to rinse the sponge in water and squeeze out as much of the wax as you can. To avoid the applicator going rock solid store them in a sealed bag with a few squirts of quick detailer to keep it moist. Being foam they should clean quite easy if you've dropped it but yes you could just bin it if you aren't happy re-using.

And if you want more applicators you can get them from Grand Prix Legends at £1.99 a pair.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hd, hands down is a great wax.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Hd, hands down is a great wax.


+1 here. :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I found at first it was a total and utter  to remove but i found leaving it longer to go off was the solution......

However it seems very temperature and condition dependent if its too cold it takes for ever too hot and it welds to the paint.......


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

GolfFanBoy said:


> And if you want more applicators you can get them from Grand Prix Legends at £1.99 a pair.


Looks a good price:thumb:, how good are these applicators to use?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Did you apply thin coats with a damp applicator pad?


i agree with will on this. i have ag-hd wax and to be honest i dont rate it. get your self a half decent wax like


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> i agree with will on this. i have ag-hd wax and to be honest i dont rate it. get your self a half decent wax like


Nothing wrong with AG High Def - it's more than half decent.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Nothing wrong with AG High Def - it's more than half decent.


i liked it that much i gave it away, ide of been ashamed to sell it


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> i liked it that much i gave it away, ide of been ashamed to sell it


If you don't like it, that's your choice and totally a personal thing. There's pleanty on here who do like it and it gets very good reviews from the testers and users alike - by way of an example, take a look here;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146043

It's only £25 too.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> If you don't like it, that's your choice and totally a personal thing. There's pleanty on here who do like it and it gets very good reviews from the testers and users alike - by way of an example, take a look here;
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146043
> 
> It's only £25 too.


well thats nice but sadly if i dont like a product am i not allowed a opinion about it??


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> well thats nice but sadly if i dont like a product am i not allowed a opinion about it??


Yes of course you - are hence saying it was "your choice".  Did you mis that bit?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> i agree with will on this. i have ag-hd wax and to be honest i dont rate it. get your self a half decent wax like


Thats just porn...:lol:
Some what more cost than the £25 Autoglym HD...:lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes of course you - are hence saying it was "your choice".


thank you 


james_death said:


> Thats just porn...:lol:
> Some what more cost than the £25 Autoglym HD...:lol:


not tried it yet either


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

evogeof said:


> i agree with will on this. i have ag-hd wax and to be honest i dont rate it.


Hi Def is a great wax, especially for the price. You have to get it on thin and let it dry. The drier it gets, the easier it is to remove. Its not the easiest wax to apply, but on polished paint it looks as good as the SV offering at one fifth the price.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

911fanatic said:


> Hi Def is a great wax, especially for the price. You have to get it on thin and let it dry. The drier it gets, the easier it is to remove. Its not the easiest wax to apply, but on polished paint it looks as good as the SV offering at one fifth the price.


but as a hd wax aint this designed to hide swirls??


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> but as a hd wax aint this designed to hide swirls??


Nope its simply a wax, no fillers...:thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

james_death said:


> Nope its simply a wax, no fillers...:thumb:


thought hd waxes were designed to hide impuraties (think thats how you spell it)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not that im aware of High Deff i think...:lol:
HD wax wont hide anything...:lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

james_death said:


> Not that im aware of High Deff i think...:lol:
> HD wax wont hide anything...:lol:


learning all the time, thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You get best from the LSP with the best prep and base, glazes have there place for just that reason...:lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

james_death said:


> You get best from the LSP with the best prep and base glazes have there place for just that reason...:lol:


lsp???


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> but as a hd wax aint this designed to hide swirls??


No. Not at all. Glazes hide/fill minor swirls.

Where did you get this idea from?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> lsp???


LSP - Layered Service Provider? Large Scale Plans?

Last Surface Product? Left Socialist Party?

http://www.google.co.uk/


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> learning all the time, thanks


Looks that way!

In time you may learn that HD is an excellent product and very expensive waxes are no better in terms of performance.

It took me a while too.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

james_death said:


> You get best from the LSP with the best prep and base glazes have there place for just that reason...:lol:


Well said, that man.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

911fanatic said:


> Hi Def is a great wax, especially for the price. You have to get it on thin and let it dry. The drier it gets, the easier it is to remove. Its not the easiest wax to apply, but on polished paint it looks as good as the SV offering at one fifth the price.


Too right!


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> LSP - Layered Service Provider? Large Scale Plans?
> 
> Last Surface Product? Left Socialist Party?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/





Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Looks that way!
> 
> In time you may learn that HD is an excellent product and very expensive waxes are no better in terms of performance.
> 
> It took me a while too.


are you the forum bully or you like this to everyone???? just finding my feet here


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> thought hd waxes were designed to hide impuraties (think thats how you spell it)


What or who made you think that?

Buying very pricey waxes wont assist with that either......

NB - "Impurities".


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> are you the forum bully or you like this to everyone???? just finding my feet here


No, not at all - you were very opinionated in your dislike of HD and queried several points, you just got the answers to your incorrect assumptions.

Sorry if you feel the way you do, but if you make disparaging comments.....


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No, not at all - you were very opinionated in your dislike of HD and queried several points, you just got the answers to your incorrect assumptions.
> 
> Sorry if you feel the way you do, but if you make disparaging comments.....


i had a opinion on the op's thread as i had a bad time using hd wax. maybe as it was one of the hottest days of last year and i may of baked on.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

salsheikh said:


> Guys, used AG HD Wax for the first time on my car and followed the instructions on the tub. Left it on for 20 mins before wiping it off but i found it difficult to wipe off. Is this right? sweating buckets i was!


Back to topic.

Was the paintwork warm when you applied it? It might have dried out and gone a bit harder than it would normally. A thin layer will cure in 10-15 minutes and should buff off without having to apply any pressure.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No, not at all - you were very opinionated in your dislike of HD and queried several points, you just got the answers to your incorrect assumptions.
> 
> Sorry if you feel the way you do, but if you make disparaging comments.....


totaly agree with that if people are opinionated in there dislike of a product the should keep it to there self and not sl*g the product off on hear. just like your first post on this thread no one had said anything about sn or compared hd to sn but you brought sn into the factor. you had a go at evogeof for this yet think its ok for you to do it to a product and manufacture you dont like. that sort of double standards to me


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> totaly agree with that if people are opinionated in there dislike of a product the should keep it to there self and not sl*g the product off on hear. just like your first post on this thread no one had said anything about sn or compared hd to sn but you brought sn into the factor. you had a go at evogeof for this yet think its ok for you to do it to a product and manufacture you dont like. that sort of double standards to me


Yes, well said. However, I did not slag any product off. I pointed out that (IMO, I must add) one product is "better" than the other that you refer to. That is only my opinion only and I am sure many will disagree - of course that is their perogative and opinion too - its' what works for the individual in question.

DDJ make some excellent products, there is no argument there by they don't all get my vote. That could be said for all manufacturers too though, could it not?

Buy that man a drink - you're quite right.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> i had a opinion on the op's thread as i had a bad time using hd wax. maybe as it was one of the hottest days of last year and i may of baked on.


Perhaps, but give it another go - it is excellent.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> totaly agree with that if people are opinionated in there dislike of a product the should keep it to there self and not sl*g the product off on hear.


But reading some of the posts about some products have enabled me to avoid buying some stuff that is not as good as something else in the similar price bracket for example.

Would you keep quiet if a garage servicing your car made a mess of the job? There is always going to be someone that says they have never had a problem with the garage..

Its a forum where people discuss things people have bad experiences and share those with others....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

andy monty said:


> But reading some of the posts about some products have enabled me to avoid buying some stuff that is not as good as something else in the similar price bracket for example.
> 
> Would you keep quiet if a garage servicing your car made a mess of the job? There is always going to be someone that says they have never had a problem with the garage..
> 
> Its a forum where people discuss things people have bad experiences and share those with others....


Is the right answer! If it works for you - use it. If it doesn't - don't.

If you don't like it (for whatever reason), that's the individuals' opinion.

The end.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

andy monty said:


> But reading some of the posts about some products have enabled me to avoid buying some stuff that is not as good as something else in the similar price bracket for example.
> 
> Would you keep quiet if a garage servicing your car made a mess of the job? There is always going to be someone that says they have never had a problem with the garage..
> 
> Its a forum where people discuss things people have bad experiences and share those with others....


your quite right, but my meaning is with some on hear what they think is final and no one else's views are allowed there, like you said someone could have a problem with a garage doing there sirvice, but the next 2 people you talk to could sing the prases of that same garage


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes, well said. However, I did not slag any product off. I pointed out that (IMO, I must add) one product is "better" than the other that you refer to. That is only my opinion only and I am sure many will disagree - of course that is their perogative and opinion too - its' what works for the individual in question.
> 
> DDJ make some excellent products, there is no argument there by they don't all get my vote. That could be said for all manufacturers too though, could it not?
> 
> Buy that man a drink - you're quite right.


you said it spanks the backside of sn the op didnt ask for a comparrison of the 2 you chose to bring sn into it but why sn? theres lots of waxs out there you could of chose but you always seem to choose dodo to pick on.
and like i said you got realy defensive when evogeof had his apinion yet you say its allowed. like evogeof said he felt bullied for haveing his own apinion


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I have to laugh, Bos doesn't even have half the durability of HD. 

Strange comments.


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

For me the more people that dont like the less people woll buy it in turn will make it cheaper. And as I love this stuff, much better for me.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like the HD wax and will certainly be buying another pot. I found 2 coats is soon to be making 5+ months durability and leaves a nice finish.

I also found when 1st using it I used a little too much, left it on the panel too long, both making it very hard work to remove. also doing it in warm temperatures _really_ sped up the curing process. Have another go laying it on as thin as possible and doing 2 panels before returning to the 1st to start buffing off.

I can't see how it could be compared against premium waxes such as BOS, although I've never used it. I would relate it to a slightly easier to use and glossier finish 476s


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

I do the whole car then buff off. Well worth the effort. Does get a bit dusty but not a lot. Oh and it smells nice to.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

xanimalx said:


> I do the whole car then buff off. Well worth the effort. Does get a bit dusty but not a lot. Oh and it smells nice to.


Coconut? ish?


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a tester pot of SV shield and love the stuff but i am not shelling out £105 for the full pot.I purchased HD the oher week on a special for £22.50 as did a mate of mine,and i have to say he has 2 coats of HD on his Audi and it looks mint and beads well will be interesting to see how durable it is but for the price i will be dropping onto it next and giving it a try on the Mrs car at the weekend so i think to poo poo it is a bit harsh.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

I Love HD wax, easy on, easy off, great finish, long lasting and a reasonably priced in a much over priced world of LSP's. All anyone could ask for in a wax imo.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

And for those who like the HD.....

I was talking with the AG rep at a show some week's ago,and asked what he thought of the applicator that come's in the HD kit,as I tend to find they clog up easily,so he suggested using one of their celulose(spelling) applicator's as they are much better for applying the wax


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Back to topic.
> 
> Was the paintwork warm when you applied it? It might have dried out and gone a bit harder than it would normally. A thin layer will cure in 10-15 minutes and should buff off without having to apply any pressure.


nope, car was in the garage from the day before and i washed it in the garage before appplying the product. i thinks i probably applied too much of it and didnt let it cure before removing it. i did do the whole car before wiping it off though.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

paulmc08 said:


> And for those who like the HD.....
> 
> I was talking with the AG rep at a show some week's ago,and asked what he thought of the applicator that come's in the HD kit,as I tend to find they clog up easily,so *he suggested using one of their celulose(spelling) applicator's* as they are much better for applying the wax


more details please:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> And for those who like the HD.....
> 
> I was talking with the AG rep at a show some week's ago,and asked what he thought of the applicator that come's in the HD kit,as I tend to find they clog up easily,so he suggested using one of their celulose(spelling) applicator's as they are much better for applying the wax


What are they? I dont think I've seen them.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> more details please:thumb:


I'm not really sure how to describe the texture or structure of it

maybe go up to the AG section and have a nosey

as I dont think It's allowed to put a link to the actual item:thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate the applicators that come with HD wax, dunno why but i find it hard to get a really thin coat on with them. Instead i just use a normal damp foam applicator and that works for me.
As for curing time well i leave it on for at least an hour and it comes of like a dream.
Durability is one of the best around with up to 6 months.
It must be decent as this is coming from a bloke who hates waxing and loves his sealants for ease of use.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

redspudder said:


> I have a tester pot of SV shield and love the stuff but i am not shelling out £105 for the full pot.I purchased HD the oher week on a special for £22.50 as did a mate of mine,and i have to say he has 2 coats of HD on his Audi and it looks mint and beads well will be interesting to see how durable it is but for the price i will be dropping onto it next and giving it a try on the Mrs car at the weekend so i think to poo poo it is a bit harsh.


here you go mate the very one redspudder is talking about,
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222568

put very thin coats on i even did mine in the sun and came off easy enough and even after 2 coats ive hardly used any.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

If you are unsure about HD Wax I'd say Collinite 845 is probably the closest wax in terms of performance that is easy to use and price (cheaper I think actually).

Colli 476 is brilliant but can sometimes be a bit of a dog to use for some people, much like HD Wax. 845 has very few detractors from what I've read, really is a lovely wax, but as with them all, you need to apply it thinly (although it's more forgiving if you apply it a bit thick than a lot of others).


----------

